# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  إيه أول  حاجه تعملها  قبل جلوسك على مقعد قيادة سيارتك أو سيارة الغير  ؟؟ من   خالد

## kh_200661

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 السلا  م عليكُم ....
 تعودت وبمشيئة الرحمن قبل جلوسى  على مقعد القياده   ان  أقول  دُعاء  بسم الله توكلت على الحى  الذى لا يموت ثم َّ  أنظر  إلى أربع عجلا  ت السياره بقدر  المُستطاع فإن كانت بجانب  أحد الحوائِط فلا  مانِع إنك تسخـَّن كويس وتتقدم بالسياره بوضع مائِل عكس الحائِط وتنزل  مِنها  وترى بعينيك با قى العجلا  ت التى  كانت بجانب  الحائِط وأستحال  رؤيتهُم ، وبعد ذلِك   تبطـَّل  السياره وتنزل  تعمل  تشيك أخير  على كل  مِن الراداتير والمياه و ومقاس  الزيت ومسح السياره وخصوصا ً زجاج الرؤيا خلف  وأمام على الأ قل  
   هذا رابط لكُم تحيه طيبه  لا  أنتظر  رأى بل  نصيحه إن كان  أحدكُم يملكها  لـى  
http://www.4shared.com/file/25964384.../________.html
  وهذا الرابط أيضا حمل مِن هُنا  
http://www.4shared.com/file/23376045...f7c/_____.html

 وختاما  ً أدعوا الله ان تدوم صاقتنا  هُنا  وخيركُم من تعلَّم العلم وعلمـُّه جعلنا  الله ببركته منهُم يا رب  
 وقريبا ً سأكتب  عن بعض  المواقِف  فهى  َّ  الوحيد الكفيله بتعلمنا جميعا  ً وليس  لنصبح مِن  قاطعين الأ رزاق  بل  هىَّ  خبره لا بـُد مِن وجودها  لوقتالحاجه  والسلا  م  عليكُم 
                  أخوكُم / خالد أبو إسلا م  ت / ********** 
       عضو بناقابة المهن الموسيقيه ــ  موسيقـى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اهلا بيك معانا يافندم وشكرا على التواجد  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ممكن يكون حزام الامان اذا افتكرته بردو لان انا معنديش عربيه الحقيقه

----------


## محمود زايد

انا تقريبا بعمل زيك بالظبط  يعنى ميه وزيت وكاوتش وبطاريه  لازم اطمن عليهم الاول وده ضرورى لاى انسان عنده عربيه علشان يبقى ماشى على الطريق مستريح 
وساعه لما بركب وابتدى فى المشى بقول بسم الله توكلت على الله ولاحول ولاقوه الا بالله 
شكرا على الموضوع وربنا يحفظ جميع المسلمين ويحميهم من شر الطرق

----------


## سوما

* سبحان الذى سخر لنا هذا.. وما كنا له مقرنين .. وأننا الى ربنا لمنقلبون.. الله أكبر....الله أكبر....الله أكبر....... الحمدلله....الحمدلله....الحمدلله .. سبحانك اللهم انى ظلمت نفسى ظلما كثيرا ..فأغفر لى..فانه لا يغفر الذنوب الا أنت.. *

----------


## kh_200661

السلا  م عليكُم 
 أحبائى فى الله أنتـُم وكُل  من  مر  على موضوعنا  بشكركُم على ما  أفدتمونى  فيه وزودتونى  بِه من   أدعيه لا  يقولـُها ولا  يبتكرها  غير  مؤمنين بالله وعلشان  كده انا  حبيتكُم فمن احب  الله أحبـُه والله يعلم وشهيد على ما  أقول  وشاهد ، كما  أنى  أعتذر  إن نسيت شيئ  كالحزام ولكننا  كُلنا  نعلم أن حزام الأ مان لا  ينفع ولا  يضر  والله أعلم مِنا  جميعا  ً  إن كان ضار  لنا  هُنا  فى وطننا  أم لا   الله أعلم ففى بعض  الأحيان يكون ضار  جدا  ً  جدا  ً  أما  فى  باقى الدول فهو نافِع من الدرجه الأولى هُناك متوفر  الآتى  : الوعى  المرورى من الراكب  والماشى ـــ هناك الكـُل  متساوى  أما م دستور  واحد مرورى ـــ ما فيش  عربيات كارو  على الطريق  ودى  كفايه ........................ اللهُم َّ  إنى  بلغت اللهُم َّ  فاشهد

----------


## darch131

معلومات مفيدة والله وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## مكعبل

اخى العزيز خيركم من تعلم القران وعلمة وجزاك اللة خيرآ

----------


## sawy22

ممكن يبقي الدعاء

سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا وما كنا له مقرنيين وانا الي ربنا لمنقلبون بسم الله توكلت علي الله 

وربنا يحفظنا جميعا

----------

